# Introducing my part built 709d



## Stu709d (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, where to start, bought the van a bit more than a year ago, had been done as a race day van, basic kitchen unit and bed, rear of van open to transport quad bike, with a really heavy tail lift for loading. First job was to strip it back to a panel van, removing all the ply lining etc, when I discovered mice living in the roof insulation who where swiftly evicted by means of traps and throwing my cat in there! Now I could see what I had to deal with it was on with the bodywork, of which there was lots to sort, basically remaking and welding on bottom 10 inches of van, roof hatches had to be removed, metal work sorted and refitted to stop the horrendous water leaks, previously badly fitted aftermarket crap windows had led to loads of rust in van sides and yet more leaks, but, I'm pleased to report, a year on doing it at weekends it's now all done and in primer ready to start the re spray.

Internally the van has been lined with loft insulation, with a layer of silver foil bubble wrap insulation over that, acting as a moisture barrier, then fully lined and sealed in 6mm marine ply, all wiring for 240/24/12v electrics and gas pipes run internally through walls before lining. Walls have then been smoothed and wallpapered and have started fitting/building furniture, cupboards, etc. carver water heater installed.
A wood burning stove has been fitted, onboard 140l water tank, lpg refillable gas bottle kit, 3  3'x2' solar panels fitted to roof, connected via dual battery charge controllers to a bank of 6 banner leisure batteries, 2 linked as isolated 12v, 4 linked as isolated 24v, panels charge at 12v each, so one panel charges 12v, other two linked to charge 24v, these also charge the vans 24v batteries via the inbuilt split charge on the controllers. These have been fitted and working for 3 or 4 months now and on a reasonably sunny day will charge all 8 batteries from more or less flat to fully charged in one day, the idea being I never need to go on hook up and van can be left and is always fully charged. Crap windows that had been fitted have been removed, and new double glazed units fitted into my own custom made frames which were welded into sides of van, see pic, it's one of the few I've taken so far, and it looks a bit different now but shows the near side window fitted. Glazing is super efficient argon filled warm edge glass which I had made to order to fit the frames and have then been bonded in, like a windscreen. This has instantly stopped all condensation, and if you light the wood burner in the morning the van stays warm all day from burning one heat log, even when it's minus 5 outside, there's also a 24v eberspacher diesel night heater fitted as back up.

Sounds like it's nearly done but unfortunately still got a way to go yet. Not fitting toilet/ shower facilities as these are readily available, have a  Portapotty for emergency use, and there's always the bear method!





Not the best pic I know, will update at weekend with more pics,


----------



## CAL (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like a big job but good luck. It will be very satisfying when finished. Keep us updated with progress.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 16, 2015)

That's a big van, and a big job sure it will be brill once finished, hope to see the updates soon.


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, certainly been quite a task, spent months, grinding and welding and sanding the bloody thing, been times I wished I'd bought a mini van! Be worth it in the end, I intend living in it full time when its finished, hence the effort to get it as self sufficient and comfortable as possible, maybe not how everyone would do it I'm sure but it's the uniqueness that appeals, and the fact I'm doing it all myself, there's something about self building you don't get from buying one already done


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 16, 2015)

You`ve probably already seen this but just in case you haven`t    Alternator from 1994 Mercedes 709D Panel Van. Breaking Complete Van | eBay


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 16, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`ve probably already seen this but just in case you haven`t    Alternator from 1994 Mercedes 709D Panel Van. Breaking Complete Van | eBay



Thanks, I have but haven't been able to get in touch with them, tried 10 times I reckon, don't think the bloke actually wants to break it! Could probably get most of what I need from it as well, it's identical, I will try again now you've reminded me about it, thanks

Just tried again, went to answer phone again, left a message again, I don't understand people who advertise things then don't answer queries, not gonna sell much like that is he. I don't quite need enough bits to warrant buying a shed and breaking it or I'd do that, and storing all the parts or a half stripped van would be a bit of a headache, I've already got one scrapyard dodger


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 18, 2015)

*Photo update*

Quick update with some pics, that's as it sits now, I'm planning on finishing this year


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mark61 (Apr 18, 2015)

Looking great.


----------



## CAL (Apr 18, 2015)

Good job so far. Always liked the t&g wood interior finish, makes the van more homely and will go great with that stove I can see.


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 18, 2015)

*More on the roof*

Thanks, got a bit more done on the roof today and actually remembered to take a pic, I've had to do this to the full roof, bloody hard work getting in the edges in the channels, just needs a quick go over with some 600 grit in morning then throw some paint at it, one more section to go


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 19, 2015)

*F...ing weather*

That's torn it, my roofs now bare metalled and the weathers turned sh.te, and just seen a forecast says it's getting worse later, I hate working outside! Thrown a plastic sheet over it for now, try and keep it dry, daren't try and do any painting, it'll just get ruined and il have to do it all again


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 19, 2015)

*Battery install*

The back 4 are 24v system, front 2 are the 12v


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 20, 2015)

*Also available in white*

Now painted, one more section to go


----------



## Erika (May 14, 2015)

Love what you have done will have to get my pictures uploaded to show you ours:have fun:


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 14, 2015)

that is superb work there mate .


----------



## n brown (May 14, 2015)

good work so far- what is the ceiling made of ? looks quilted


----------



## nomadtim (May 30, 2015)

*Love it*

Great van keep us updated love the wood burner


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (May 30, 2015)

Brilliant job your doing there Stu, looks amazing, the solar panels and battery pack look the business, luv the panelling


----------



## Stu709d (May 31, 2015)

*Hi all*

Thanks for all the comments, sorry not been on for a while or done any updates, been a hectic few weeks for me, not had much time to do anything to van so not a lot to update about. I have now started on the passenger side internally but only managed to get a bit of framing done so far so not much to show. The weathers not been good enough to do any more paintwork so no progress there either, my xmas deadlines looking a bit unachievable at the minute! Im doing it all myself, on my own, and working 5 nights a week doing 12-14 hr shifts so im struggling to find time at the minute to get much done
The ceiling is textured wallpaper, looks and feels like fabric, the quilted effect is the print on the paper. Was toying with the idea of doing it in proper fabric when i stumbled across the paper on ebay, gives the same effect but without all the hard work! Quite pleased with how it looks, just wallpapered straight onto the ply lining after smoothing the edges and screw holes with wood filler. The walls are also just waterproof vinyl wallpaper straight onto the ply.
The woodburner is great, chucks out massive amounts of heat and looks great in the dark with the flames through the glass. Initially had it with the flue out the back but was having problems with lack of draw, especially in windy conditions, when the wind would blow down the flue and fill the van with smoke. After some investigation on the net discovered you need at least 30feet of flue to get enough draw to pull it round the 90 degree bend that you have to have in for rear venting, changed it to the top and problem solved, the draw is now sufficient enough i can have the door open, even when windy, and the smoke still goes up the flue as it should. Wish id known that before hand, would have saved a lot of work and time.
Would love to see some pics of other peoples self builds, there only seems to be a few of us doing them, would be good to see what/how other people have done things.
Will update with some more pics when ive got a bit more done


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 2, 2015)

*paintwork*

this is my intended paint scheme if the weather ever improves enough to do it!


oops, forgot to draw the solar on roof!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> Would love to see some pics of other peoples self builds, there only seems to be a few of us doing them, would be good to see what/how other people have done things.



Possibly the SBMCC site might be your best.
Took 13 weeks to convert my present van, some say it shows


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 2, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> this is my intended paint scheme if the weather ever improves enough to do it!
> View attachment 30709
> oops, forgot to draw the solar on roof!



very nice hope you are not using felt tip though.:lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 2, 2015)

That roof look brilliant and if you are ever unfortunate enough to roll it you will still have somewhere comfy to sleep.:wacko:


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 2, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Possibly the SBMCC site might be your best.
> Took 13 weeks to convert my present van, some say it shows



Ive had a look on there before, some good projects. 13 weeks is pretty quick, fancy giving me a hand!?


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 2, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> That roof look brilliant and if you are ever unfortunate enough to roll it you will still have somewhere comfy to sleep.:wacko:



Ha ha yeah, unfortunately not as comfy as it looks though!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> Ive had a look on there before, some good projects. 13 weeks is pretty quick, fancy giving me a hand!?[/QUOTE
> 
> Damn it.... coincidently I'm rather busy at the moment! Otherwise you know I wouldn't hesitate.
> 13 weeks, but full time. I took a break from my regular job. Done similarly on 4 occasions, but not in recent years.


----------



## n brown (Jun 2, 2015)

if you were nearer i'd be tempted,being retired gets a bit tedious some times !


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 3, 2015)

*Help request*

Thanks, that was a bit of a jokey request, i do a lot of it overnight as it keeps my routine for work, cant be doing with keep switching from days to nights, you end up knackered all the time. Wish i could retire myself, although id only end up with more projects, reckon id get bored too and have to find something to occupy my time, ive always got at least one on the go, last one was building my landrover, this is my third van, done a boat, several cars, an M3 based kit car, two houses, a static, two plots of land with another soon to be started, couple of trailers, a crop sprayer and numerous other bits and bobs, aswell as working full time, cant seem to sit still for five minutes, im usually planning the next one as im finishing the current one, always busy and always skint! But wouldnt have it any other way, used to drive my ex mad, hence shes now my ex! Dont know why i do it to be honest, with the exception of the landrover ive sold them all once theyre finished and you never seem to get anywhere near what its cost to do it, let alone pay for the time and effort involved, only one i never finished was the kit car coz my boss bought it off me as a retirement project


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

*Photo update*

Well finally had time to do a bit more over weekend, got this lot done.





Gas and water all in, ready for final fit of appliances, tap etc, had to fit pressure regulator on cold water feed to water heater, still need to drill out drop vents in floor,



Carver gas water heater from caravan and water pump,



Dab radio, amp, and tv signal booster/splitter, has output for vhf for radio, bit more wiring to do but theyre all run in ready to connect, this is all getting boxed in,



Proper tap, water pump runs high enough pressure to use a decent one, obviously not fitted yet, need to tile the worktop first,



Started boxing in over the water tank, the bit under the radio, table area is where dogs bed is going,


----------



## Erika (Jun 8, 2015)

Good work Stu looks lovely we are doing plumbing and pipework just now has to be done so we can get the rest of the walls up bathroom in then finish off kitchen 3 week deadline so must get cracking shame we have to work.:king:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 8, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> Thanks, that was a bit of a jokey request, i do a lot of it overnight as it keeps my routine for work, cant be doing with keep switching from days to nights, you end up knackered all the time. Wish i could retire myself, although id only end up with more projects, reckon id get bored too and have to find something to occupy my time, ive always got at least one on the go, last one was building my landrover, this is my third van, done a boat, several cars, an M3 based kit car, two houses, a static, two plots of land with another soon to be started, couple of trailers, a crop sprayer and numerous other bits and bobs, aswell as working full time, cant seem to sit still for five minutes, im usually planning the next one as im finishing the current one, always busy and always skint! But wouldnt have it any other way, used to drive my ex mad, hence shes now my ex! Dont know why i do it to be honest, with the exception of the landrover ive sold them all once theyre finished and you never seem to get anywhere near what its cost to do it, let alone pay for the time and effort involved, only one i never finished was the kit car coz my boss bought it off me as a retirement project



dont panic its a illness i have it to ,boats trailers jago kit car motorbikes building houses and now campers,will there ever be a cure HELP,nice job keep going.


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you flick your piccys up the right way please, i'm getting a crick in me neck here. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Can you flick your piccys up the right way please, i'm getting a crick in me neck here. :rolleyes2:



Dont know how to, theyre right way up on ipad, then when i upload them they go however they want, can i rotate them on post?


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

Postman, well woman actually, just brought me some more goodies so hopefully get a bit more done this week


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> dont panic its a illness i have it to ,boats trailers jago kit car motorbikes building houses and now campers,will there ever be a cure HELP,nice job keep going.



Dont know about an illness, its more of a curse!


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 8, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> Dont know how to, theyre right way up on ipad, then when i upload them they go however they want, can i rotate them on post?



It's alright I just tilted me screen over, while tilting I did knock a cup of cold coffee over the cat and soak me extension lead causing me to get a shock when I pulled out the plug a bit sharpish but it's ok really.:raofl:


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 8, 2015)

*excellent*

She will be lovely when done just wish we had the space.<br>What do you think the weight will be when finished ?<br>five speed or 4 gear box?<br>Will you be puting 5v usb sockets?<br>May be see her at a meet?<br><br>
Brilliant


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> It's alright I just tilted me screen over, while tilting I did knock a cup of cold coffee over the cat and soak me extension lead causing me to get a shock when I pulled out the plug a bit sharpish but it's ok really.:raofl:



Well i hope you liked the pics after all that! Best wishes to the cat


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 8, 2015)

band driver said:


> She will be lovely when done just wish we had the space.<br>What do you think the weight will be when finished ?<br>five speed or 4 gear box?<br>Will you be puting 5v usb sockets?<br>May be see her at a meet?<br><br>
> Brilliant



Probably about 20 ton the way im going!  Not sure really, i reckon ive added about 450 kilo on drivers side, maybe 300 ish on passenger by the time ive tiled the worktop etc, plus 140 in water tank when full, that includes windows and frames, i want it slightly heavier on drivers side to compensate for road camber and so it does roundabouts better, about 50 kilos on roof, plus all the ply lining, insulation etc,  i reckon theres 20kilos of wiring gone in, think it was just under 4 ton empty, its the twin rear wheel 7.5 tonner, probably be pushing 6 ton when done with all tanks, gas full, its hard to judge coz it goes in a bit at a time, will be visiting a weighbridge when its finished, five speed box, with the stupid dog leg first gear set up. I am putting 2 double cig, double usb units in the boxed bit that sticks out from worktop, one set on 12v and one on 24v, all 4 usb are 5v. I reckon theres a fair chance of seeing at a meet but maybe not this year! Theres still a lot to do but im getting there slowly, hoping to get it done so i can go to scotland in it at xmas. Would have been far cheaper, easier and quicker to take the cupboards out of a caravan and fit them but i dont like to do things the easy way.
Crushed a finger at work tonight so thats gonna slow me down for a couple of weeks, dont think il be getting much done this week now thats for sure, hurts like a ******* and cant bend it!


----------



## CAL (Jun 9, 2015)

Good idea to get it weighed off at the end just to be on the safe side as you can just add the weight of anything added after to it. Wise idea ref weight distribution towards the off side to allow for road camber, just remember it if you go abroad, or take a big bird for counter balance ? Nice work, keep updating.


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome van.Had one of these back in the day.Not converted though.Gutted I sold it.


----------



## barearse (Oct 10, 2015)

*709d conversion*

Hi Stu,enjoyed this thread.Only joined yesterday.I too have a 709d van conversion.Had her three years now & love her.302000 km on clock and would trust her to take me anywhere.She's in dry dock right now having some work done to her.Keep up the good work.Chris.


----------



## Craig4568 (Oct 12, 2015)

Gonna be a beast of a van I used drive one of these commercially before the sprinter was unleashed its looking great love the woodburner


----------



## GoldMerc (Oct 20, 2015)

*Great conversion*

Envious of the conversion job on your van

I hope you can forgive a little thread hijack and a me too:

We have a 709D with an Alexander (full ally arriva 22 seater bus body from cab back) and only put in floor insulation and rely on hookup to keep warm in spring/autumn. Similarly we have been able to use a king size wooden bed and a reclaimed caravan oven/hod/fridge/sink unit. We built banquette seating and kept only two original passenger seat (which have belts) because we were unsure as to MOT and legal requirements.

It has done over 230K but has needed a full cooling system repair (radiator and heater matrix) and the autobox had to be replaced at some cost. One issue is vague steering which we hope to cure with a steering box and the other problem is some smoking on start up. I am hoping one of the ebay valve included cylinder heads for OM364 engine will help here. 

We will change the interior as our funds and ideas and needs change but as yet rely on curtains (wife does interior furnishings) to make compartments and radiator foil style bubble wrap to reduce cool air from the windows. Not yet ready to wildcamp until we can get insulation and power requirements identified. 

Which is why I am on here and SMBCC.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Stu, 
Looks as though it will be top bannana when finished.....
any update on the conversion ? did you manage to get up to Scotland for Christmas.
Best wishes for 2016. :have fun:


----------

